# Florida Tiapala baits ??



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So there is a lot of lakes around me that have Tiapala but not sure what to use for bait ? Any tips on a new breed of fish for me ? Thanks again family.....Rich


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure they can be readily caught with rod and reel but I may be wrong . 

I know that they are a popular bonefishing target tho . Wild tilapia are delicious too. Not like store bought aquaculture raised tilapia


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I just did a quick Google search . It said baits like corn , peas , or small bread balls since they are mostly herbivore . And use light tackle .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bread balls is what I’ve always heard. Never tried it yet. They are SPOOKY fish, in the canals I fish its tough to get within casting distance. At least when they’re on their beds.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok 👍 I've been reading the same things for bait. Thanks again.....Rich


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

no way to get a turd on a hook. In asia they raise them below pig pens, they eat hog crap


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

they eat white bass dung when they farm raise them in the US. get some corn kernels out of some fresh squeeze, that should do the ticket!


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Never buy anything farmed in Asia


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

If you happen to have an extra hippopotamus or three you'll have the perfect portable structure and chum attractant, based on what we saw at the Cincinnati zoo. Kinda difficult to get the poop to stay on the hook, better call a carpist for a bait bag:


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

FlyFishRich said:


> So there is a lot of lakes around me that have Tiapala but not sure what to use for bait ? Any tips on a new breed of fish for me ? Thanks again family.....Rich


I was down there this year and was originally fishing for crappie in a pond. Turns out the pond was full of huge blue tilapia and I hammered them for a week straight. I was using a standard bobby garland baby shad (may fly color) with a 1/16 oz jig under a small float. The key for me was was to have the jig lifted just off the bottom. I found the tilapia would eat downward vs a crappie who would eat upward. They spooked pretty easy so I would stand far away from the bank and cast about 15’ out and slowly work in. The fish always seemed to hit when the bait was dead still. When the bobber did go down, I also had to let them have it for about 3-5 seconds before trying to set the hook. Another tip was before I would actively fish, I would scout the areas to find where they were hanging out to cut down on fishing unproductive areas. I would wait till the sun was up and a good pair of Polaroid shades would help me see them cruising around. Come back later in the day and use this methods above and would get after them. Caught several 5+lbs fish on my ultralight crappie rig. Last bit of advice i will give if you use a ultralight set up, be ready to back reel the fish, they fight hard and when you think they had enough and you get them to the bank, they usually have another good run left in them. They were a super fun fish to get on and figure out! Let me know how you do!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Creek Warrior for the tips......Rich


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> no way to get a turd on a hook. In asia they raise them below pig pens, they eat hog crap


You sound like you may have tried before?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

no I have not, I might have but I tried to eat a tilapia fillet once and just couldn't swallow with the picture that came to mind. If I could get past that I guess might try. Hey chumming would simply be hanging your arse over the water


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Pieces of hot dogs worked for us.


----------

